# You've got to see this!



## firecapt (Jun 26, 2010)

Ran into this on another forum and thought I'd share it here.  Might give y'all some ideas for your next Fattie!!  Very creative!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes now that's very cool looking. I could only wonder what it has inside???? It looks like soem more bacon to me.????


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 26, 2010)

SOOOO COOL!!!!

Looks like:
[h1]turtles[/h1]
And hamburger in the middle with ??


----------



## carson627 (Jun 26, 2010)

That's awesome.  I wonder if they taste like turtles?


----------



## firecapt (Jun 26, 2010)

According to the original post the interior is a standard Fattie sausage mix with a bacon weave and the hot dogs stuck in the appropriate places.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 26, 2010)

LMAO!   Now that is out of the box!  LOL


----------



## mossymo (Jun 26, 2010)

I love it, I can see in the future a fatty is going to get perverted !!!


----------



## meateater (Jun 26, 2010)

There's another forum?


----------



## matts (Jun 26, 2010)

ah thats awesome.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 27, 2010)

I love it! Looks great!


----------



## dave54 (Jun 27, 2010)

grand kids would love this !!!!


----------



## tnbarbq (Jun 27, 2010)

That's about the only way I'd ever eat a turtle!  Great idea!


----------



## mistabob (Jun 28, 2010)

That is so cool.  I literally laughed out loud when I saw the pics!  HA HA HA!!!


----------

